# Eclipse is leaving..



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Breaking News: Eclipse Exits North American Market | 12 Volt News


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

thats sad. they're one of the head unit producers i actually liked.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thread #3 or #4?


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

chad said:


> thread #3 or #4?


Not sure I see thread #1 or #2 in this section. It's new news to me so I thought I'd share..

I am a big fan of their HUs and used to install a lot of their amps in the early 00s when I worked for a local shop. Very popular back then and it's sad to see a great brand to go.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

yea ive seen 2 or 3 atleast of "eclipse is no more" "eclipse you will be missed etc"


----------

